# Fursona Makers.



## Skylar2505 (Sep 11, 2018)

Does anyone know a good fursona-making website?


----------



## BlairTheSergal (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello! uh yeah normally people make up their own character. Maybe some ideas but i don't think there is a fursona making website, if so well good but why have someone make your fursona for you?


----------



## fowlee (Sep 26, 2018)

https://runesfurryblog.wordpress.com/tag/sergal-maker/

If you scroll down you'll find what you looking for hopefully!  

it has links to canine, feline, sergal, and many more furry making resources


----------



## Skylar2505 (Oct 1, 2018)

thanks!


----------

